# Tradire o non tradire?



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti, belli, brutti, tir con rimorchio e vergini INFILZE.
> stò na favola, nun se tromba però vabbè.
> mi sono tornati in mente alcuni particolari sul vicinato, vi ricordate la notte dei fratelli che me palpavano? Er più vecchio dei fratelli, quello che mi costringe a fare retro marcia per il parentado, nella fuga se nè sparato una sulle scale ( che peccato poteva interrompere gli anni di castità, che scema che sò stata). Comunque non è questo il punto, ho scoperto questa cosa perchè me l'ha detta la vicina, pensa ho beccato più volte il marito della vicina attaccato alla porta ad ascoltare me e mio marito a trombà. La mia vicina petteGOLA mi chiedeva delucidazioni sul che cosa fosse successo,che dallo spioncino ha visto, ecc.io risposi che mi ero svegliata e di colpo passando in sala ho sentito il portone sbattere e mio marito che guardava un porno, ovviamente non è vero perchè voi la conoscete già la verità, gli ho fatto fare la figura dei 14enni che si fanno le seg..con i film porno, però il meglio viene dopo. Nel raccontare la vicina ad un certo punto s'è sbottonata, dicendo: -non ti preoccupare ho già pulito io.  De che me devo preoccupà, buummm, me la immagino a pecorina a leccà scale, muri,ascensore, a bella datte nà rinfrescata perchè te brucia de brutto, pago a donna de pulizie nun perchè me pesano li sordi. Per le verigi INFILZE le foto erano per "te castigo le donnine n.24" invece di masturbarti guardando il mio ombelico da dentro, fatte na passeggiata, l'aria aperta fa bene ae vecchie.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2014)

Fora lizzy il conte ti penedice...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

